# Devils Lake Getogether Directions



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The location has been set. We're going to plan on meeting at noon and fishing until sundown on Saturday, Jan. 15th. I will more than likely be fishing all day, as will many, but to set a time Noon seemed like the best fit. We are going to be fishing Haybale Bay on Devils Lake.

Here are the directions:

*Directions to Haybale Bay.*

From Devils Lake- 
Take HWY 2 East 6 miles. An approach will go down into the lake directly from the HWY on the south side. There will be a large, brown RV sitting in the CRP adjacent to the highway just before the turn off.

Coming from GF- 
On HWY two approximately 8 miles east of Devils Lake there will be a large white rest stop in between the two lanes of HWY 2 (also where Woods-Rutten road hits HWY 2). Continue west from the rest stop 2 miles. Where the lake becomes directly adjacent to the highway there will be a place to cross the median and go directly across the east bound lane and onto the lake.

*Once on the ice*

You will enter the bay at about its midpoint. On the west side of the bay will be a treelined shore. You will find several vehicles with blaze orange articles of clothing on the antennae where the trees (and shore) turn and run west (facing to the south). I welcome you to bring a vest yourself to tie to your antenna. More orange the better. 8)

*Bait shops-*

If coming from or through Devils Lake, your best bet for Bait is Ed's Baitshop. Ed's can be found on HWY 20 just south of HWY 2 in Devils Lake.

The closest baitshop to Haybale Bay when coming from the east is the "Eastbay Baitshop". To stop there turn south at the rest stop and take the gravel road (known as Woods-Rutten Road) south several miles. There will be a sign marking "Eastbay Campground" to the west. The driveway is kind of long (circa 1/2 mile) but the store will be unmistakeable.

Printable directions available here:

http://nodakoutdoors.com/directions.html

I'll see you all on the ice!
:beer:


----------



## woodie1 (Dec 6, 2004)

hey, what's the earliest that anyone is going to be out there i have to work in the evening as of now but i still want to stare down a hole for a while


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

Wish i could make it this weekend guys but i'll be stickin to the opposite side of the lake for fishing. Sounds like its going to be a cold one out there, make sure you have propane :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We'll probably be out for first light. I think we'll be driving in Benelli Blaster's new dark blue chevy with a white permanent on the back. We'll have the orange vest on the antenna.


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

We should try a hook up later this winter in the central part. Maybe a good northern lake as tip ups, cold beer, warming schnapps and get togethers go well together. We should plan with a little more warning too so those of us who miss the subtle hints get it... :lol:

Good luck and have fun.


----------



## yotebuster (Dec 3, 2004)

wow, thats a real kick in the pants. i came down from GF today and ended up sittin around all day at my uncles in michigan, (45 miles west of gf), cause my uncle wasnt around and i dont know devils lake at all. i had all my ice fishin stuff and was ready to go. just found this forum right now...bout 12 hours too late. oh well, how did u guys do??


----------



## yotebuster (Dec 3, 2004)

How did you guys do this weekend??


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Fishing was very sloooooooooow. We moved 3 times and only iced 1 walleye.


----------

